#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Αεροψεκασμοί / Χημικές ουρές / Chemtrails

## sundance

Ποια η γνώμη σας?


1

2

----------


## george66

Είχα την εντύπωση (ειδικά για το Νο 2) ότι είναι για τον έλεγχο του καιρού (*), και νομίζω εποπτεύεται από το ΑΤΑ.

Οταν δεν έχει συνεφιά τα βλέπω σχεδόν καθημερινά ειδικά τις απογευματινές ώρες μέχρι να βραδιάσει στον θεσσαλικό ουρανό. 

Πολλές φορές ακούω για αεροψεκασμούς π.χ. για αγροτική χρήση (έλεγχος του δάκου στις ελλιές, σκουλήκια στα βαμβάκια κλπ). Ειδικά αυτά εποπτεύονται από τις κατά τόπους Νομαρχίες μετά από εισήγηση της Δ/νσης Γεωργίας.

edit (*) με τον έλεγχο καιρού, εννοούσα την πρόβλεψη για τον καιρό που γίνεται καθημερινά. Το λέω μην παρεξηγηθώ ότι γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω

----------


## Evan

conspiracy theories

----------


## sundance

*mkalliou* τα απλοποιείς πολύ τα πράγματα. αν διαβάσεις περαιτέρω δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με τις γραμμές της nazca αλλά κάτι πολύ πιο χειροπιαστό. Διάβασε το 1ο link αν έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση.

----------


## sundance

> Τα έχω διαβάσει sundance και αυτά και πολλά άλλα. Δεν πείθομαι όμως ακόμα!


ούτε εγώ.






> Σε ό,τι διάβασα και είδα, δε βρήκα κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που συμβαίνει με τα καυσαέρια των αεροσκαφών όταν αυτά πετάνε σε μεγάλα ύψη (contrails - συμπυκνώσεις).
> 
> Επίσης από φωτογραφίες και βίντεο δε διακρίνονται διαφορετικοί τύποι νεφών από αυτούς που έως τώρα είναι γνωστοί.


όλοι ισχυρίζονται ακριβώς το αντίθετο. σε εκατομμύρια site.






> Μάλιστα τύπος νέφους ο οποίος δεν είχε αναγνωριστεί έως τώρα (και χρησιμοποιούνταν ως παράδειγμα νεφών που δημιουργούνται από τα chemtrails), αναγνωρίστηκε και ονομάστηκε πρόσφατα, ενώ εξηγήθηκε και επιστημονικά ο τρόπος δημιουργίας του.


Έχεις κάποιο link? φυσικά αυτό δεν λέει κάτι.

----------


## sundance

Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως είναι που δεν παίρνουν κάποια δείγματα να τα ελέγξουν...

----------


## Ubiquites

Δεν τα πιστεύω, υπάρχει ολόκληρη βιομηχανία κινδυνολογίας και συνομοσιολογίας που στην τελική δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε τι σκοπούς εξυπηρετούν...

----------

